# huge elm tree?



## jimmyjames (Mar 14, 2013)

Got a call this morning from a tree service, they are cutting a huge elm, i looked at it and the heartwood looks nice, 30" diameter log x 10' long, is this log even worth getting? They said they would deliver it for free, it has a massive crotch on it, ive never worked with elm and dont know if its firewood or slab material.......


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh and its a siberian elm


----------



## DKMD (Mar 14, 2013)

It's pretty wood, and I've turned a fair bit of it. It's open grained and porous like ash but not quite as hard. Around here, it seems to form burls pretty regularly, and the burl is pretty nice. The smell can be a little unpleasant when it's wet, but that's true of a lot of woods. Not sure about the flat work applications... It doesn't seem to be all that popular just based on what I've seen.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 14, 2013)

Elm can be gorgeous.


----------



## Daren (Mar 14, 2013)

*I LOVE elm.*

A few elm crotches I have milled out...Just pictures I had handy, I've milled a bunch.
[attachment=20685]
.

[attachment=20686]

.
This one is in the sunlight with a stick ruler on it to show the guy I was shipping it to for his approval. 
[attachment=20687]

A bookcase my dad made out of elm lumber I milled.
[attachment=20688]


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys, im going to get it, should make some awesome slabs. Daren is that last picture you.posted a siberian? Looks a little.different than the first 2.


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow, jimmy grab that log is say


----------



## Walt (Mar 14, 2013)

I have made some nice bowls from elm. Unfortunately, I do not have pictures any more, but if you send me a nice thick chunk, after it is complete, I will mail ya some pics.....lol 

I am currently looking for a couple pieces of elm (preferrably dry, but will accept wet):
1). 4x4x12-18
2). 6x6x12-24
3) 12x12x3-4

Walt


----------



## Daren (Mar 14, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Daren is that last picture you.posted a siberian? Looks a little.different than the first 2.



The first 2 are fresh off the mill, inside my kinda dark shed and splashed with water, and shot with a camera phone (why they are darker looking)
The last one outside is kiln dried and thickness sanded.
All the crotches and the bookcase are Siberian elm from removed yard trees in my little town (they are thick here)



.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 14, 2013)

*RE: Hello from SC*

 Chris. Happy to have you join us.


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 15, 2013)

Walt said:


> I have made some nice bowls from elm. Unfortunately, I do not have pictures any more, but if you send me a nice thick chunk, after it is complete, I will mail ya some pics.....lol
> 
> I am currently looking for a couple pieces of elm (preferrably dry, but will accept wet):
> 1). 4x4x12-18
> ...



After i get the log i will see if i can get some chunks whipped up for you


----------



## Vern Tator (Mar 16, 2013)

I've turned lots of elm. Finally quit turning it, got tired of the smell.:teethlaugh:


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 20, 2013)

Vern Tator said:


> I've turned lots of elm. Finally quit turning it, got tired of the smell.:teethlaugh:



Which is why it is jokingly called "piss elm". Gary


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 20, 2013)

Works a lot like walnut- machines and finishes nicely. I have a bunch of life edge 2" to 20" plus.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 21, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Works a lot like walnut- machines and finishes nicely. I have a bunch of life edge 2" to 20" plus.



Oh yeah??? I feel another deal comin on.:teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------

